# New tank build 20 long with new plants



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I picked up a new 20 long and some plants I can't get locally, dwarf hair grass and glossostigma. I will also be adding plants like some crypts, java fern and such to fill it out

I will be using a dual t5ho 24 inch light, it has extenders to fit on the 30 inch tank and will use an ac 20, 30 or 50, not sure yet and 100 watt heater.

Substrate with be either organic potting soil which I don't have on hand or top soil that I do have on hand. Not sure if there would be a huge difference. I will be capping this with gravel or sand, need advice.

I have pea gravel on hand that is mostly a nice size with some stones that are larger that I would pick out for this tank. There is also a dark grey sandblasting sand that I really like the look of that is available locally cheap but I might want to add panda cories to the tank later on and it would not be suitable for them.

I might try calling around to find some dark pool filter sand which will be hard to find this time of year.

I do have play sand on hand but do not want to use a lighter coloured sand for this display tank.

Other stock will be various small tetras and rasboras, some nice schools of fish.

Is there any strong recommendations to avoid gravel with the dwarf hair grass and glossostigma? Also, will I require co2 or is it optional?

I have already spent too much for this new display tank and need to keep costs down as much as possible


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

glosso and DHG will spread easier with sand. I suggest that blasting sand. IMO, after doing dirted and changing to flourite black sand, I will never do dirt again. But because you need to keep costs the way it is, I say go for the sand and get some MTS. Though gravel is better for keeping the glosso and DHG down initially, the sand allows it to flourish much faster. I've had DHG in sand and gravel. It did much better in sand. Good luck with the new tank and dont forget pictures!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I was able to get the blasting sand, they were able to find one. I just won't be able to put panda cories in, but not having pandas might make it possible for some fish to breed successfully with the odd fry making it because of the hair grass and stuff for fry to hide in and provide lots of food for them.

Once the tank fully grows in, you won't even really see any substrate, not sure if I want to keep a section clear or not yet.

the tetras won't breed due to the high light but the rasboras just might get lucky.


----------

